# Coffeetopia App



## Gpiero (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I've always been a coffee lover and usually live in Italy - even though at present and for the next 6 months or so I'm going to be in London.

i had an awful coffee in Italy last year, which caused me to reach for my phone to see if there was an app that told me where I could drink a good cup of coffee - when there wasn't, I decided to create one.

i spent the next couple of months researching and designing and finally had something I thought I might be able to interest investors with. In September of last year I put my idea onto a crowdfunding website called sellanapp.com and got it funded. It's now built and available For FREE on the AppStore.

A few people have mistakenly thought that the apps prime use was as a coffee guide, but it's not - I'd like to get people to rate as many good and bad coffeehouses as possible to compile a list of the worlds best places - and I wondered if you would help.

the apps been available for a fortnight now and has been downloaded just under 500 times, but I'm spending the next few days getting in touch with some real coffee enthusiasts to see of they would mind rating a few of there favourite places for me.

The app is available for download for Apple devices only at the moment, but if it proves to be popular, I'll get it developed for Android too.

Warmest wishes,

Gianpiero.

you can download the app here

https://itunes.apple.com/it/app/coffeetopia-find-rate-share/id580819428?l=en&mt=8


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

As long as you don't allow people to rate Starbucks and costa and you get a good user base it might work....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

London coffee app for android is pretty reasonable. Could do with some functionality improvements though.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Wish you all the best but its not for me.

Crowd sourced ratings don't work because people tend to vote in a biased manner. I'm sure the girl who visited holborn Starbucks really thought it was 4/5 (somewhere in her home town there is a 5/5 Starbucks where her friend works.). But maybe she just went once on a quiet day. Or maybe, just maybe she knows nothing about coffee!

I will be sticking to the London coffee guide which is individually rated by employee(s?) of blue crow media


----------



## Gpiero (Aug 7, 2013)

@kyle - not particularly worried about people rating Starbucks and Costa. Occasionally (and I do mean occasionally) I've had a decent experience.


----------



## Gpiero (Aug 7, 2013)

@Dave - I understand what you're saying but for each biased rating hopefully there will be an unbiased one also evening thins out.

London Coffee Guide is good but I don't believe Blue Crow Media employees to be the be-all and end-all in coffee expertise. I prefer to know the opinions of different people.


----------

